# Ever wondered whats inside your GPU?



## T4C Fantasy (Jul 2, 2017)

Actual Size in 1080P, 96px DPI
GTX 1070 Founders Edition
(Actual Size)





GTX 1070 Founders Edition PCB
(Actual Size)




GP104-200-A1 Substrate & Die
(Actual Size)




GP104-200-A1 Silicon Die (1920 Cuda Cores)
15 SM Clusters (Actual Size)
*Marked GP104 Die*




GP104-200-A1 SM Cluster (128 Cuda Cores)
(27x Magnification)




GP104-200-A1 (1 Cuda Core)
(27x Magnification)




16nm FinFET Layout




FinFET Cross sections




FinFET transistor, this gpu has 7,200,000,000 of them




Attachment is largest size of the Silicon die i can put
Thanks! to Fouquin for providing the Silicon Die Shot


----------



## R-T-B (Jul 2, 2017)

I always thought they ran on magic.

Seriously awesome stuff, thanks.


----------



## Rehmanpa (Jul 2, 2017)

This stuff to fully understand exactly how everything is made,  assembled, and works really does take some kind of engineering degree. Beyond me, all i know is what's faster in games.


----------



## natr0n (Jul 2, 2017)

Sand.


----------



## RejZoR (Jul 2, 2017)

R-T-B said:


> I always thought they ran on magic.
> 
> Seriously awesome stuff, thanks.



I still can't comprehend how millions of transistors packed together into a chip can display beatiful games. I'm sure all this stuff is really just a coverup for pixie magic...


----------



## Toothless (Jul 2, 2017)

GPUs are actually made from dragon teeth.

You're welcome.


----------



## R-T-B (Jul 2, 2017)

Toothless said:


> GPUs are actually made from dragon teeth.
> 
> You're welcome.



Are dragon teeth silicon?

That's kinda cool.


----------



## Toothless (Jul 2, 2017)

R-T-B said:


> Are dragon teeth silicon?
> 
> That's kinda cool.


Ground up and heated/cooled many times to get the atoms happy and lined up. It's a very delicate process where the local bartender sometimes gets the batches a little wonky, hence the cards that don't OC worth a damn.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Jul 2, 2017)

ok i got it, REAL size chip and die








this is the size it would be if you seen it physically, the size it would be if you held xD so on etc.

actual size of a SM Cluster



this holds 128 Cuda Cores


----------



## biffzinker (Jul 2, 2017)

Still seems to small for the package the GPU die resides on. I've seen plenty of bare GPU dies/packages from Nvidia, and AMD to know there consistently the same size for the package. The photo doesn't measure up to the actual size.


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Jul 2, 2017)

DID you see the size of them teeth on that rabbit?!!


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Jul 2, 2017)

biffzinker said:


> Still seems to small for the package the GPU die resides on. I've seen plenty of bare GPU dies/packages from Nvidia, and AMD to know there consistently the same size for the package. The photo doesn't measure up to the actual size.


they are the same as package, i just layered it in photoshop


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Jul 2, 2017)

added actual size Card and PCB


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 2, 2017)

T4C Fantasy said:


> added actual size Card and PCB



Depends on what monitor you are using I guess. 
It's rather small on my monitor.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Jul 2, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> Depends on what monitor you are using I guess.
> It's rather small on my monitor.


i did it all on 4k monitor but this is all adjusted for 1080p

to put in perspective why i had to blow this pic up


 --->

--->


|
v


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Jul 2, 2017)

7870 XT 10.5inch PCB checking actual length comparison


----------



## Tomgang (Jul 2, 2017)

No no gpu's are not made from dragon teefh or any other matrerial of magic or earfhly origin at all.

We all know the covered up alien chrash in roswell right. Gpu's aswell as cpu's is alien tech boys and girls.

Silicon come from the aliens as a gift to earfh and its people. The roswell cover up where because in return for silicon the goverment and military keeps the aliens a sercet so they cut leave earfh in peace.

So there you have it all


----------



## R-T-B (Jul 2, 2017)

Tomgang said:


> No no gpu's are not made from dragon teefh or any other matrerial of magic or earfhly origin at all.
> 
> We all know the covered up alien chrash in roswell right. Gpu's aswell as cpu's is alien tech boys and girls.
> 
> ...



I think dragon teeth are way more plausible.


----------



## theFOoL (Jul 2, 2017)

I took apart my gtx 750 ti to add a clean thing of thermal past


----------



## Tomgang (Jul 2, 2017)

R-T-B said:


> I think dragon teeth are way more plausible.



Aliens are real. Havent you seen movies 

We all know movies are all way the trufh.

Alright the real thing is silicon is a matrerial on earfh. No magic, alien or dragon about it.


----------



## Steevo (Jul 2, 2017)

GPUS, CPUS and other stuff are silicon based life form.

How much AI would a silicon chip need to be considered self aware and thus alive?


----------



## blobster21 (Jul 2, 2017)

Steevo said:


> How much AI would a silicon chip need to be considered self aware and thus alive?



A good example would be when your GPU refuse to start a game "because it's already too hot in the damn room, and i'm not intending to run any hotter for your sake, human !"


----------



## chaosmassive (Jul 2, 2017)

now since GTX 1070 is partially disabled chip, can we see which part of the chip is disabled/cut off by laser ?


----------



## biffzinker (Jul 2, 2017)

chaosmassive said:


> can we see which part of the chip is disabled/cut off by laser ?


The defects on die during lithography manufacturing process are in random locations. TSMC or Nvidia are not disabling a fixed location on die.


----------



## Steevo (Jul 2, 2017)

The die laser cuts were a thing of old, when they designed a chip with single or dual cores and it was easier to shine a laser on purpose built bridges if defects were found that cut power to certain areas of the die, or lowered the voltage to run at a maximum frequency limit, now its all done with software programming on EPROM or PROM memory on die, which is why certain motherboards could override the programmed model, core, and other configurations. Each chip gets tested either while still on the wafer or after cutting and they use either specially constructed traces through key parts of the die, or other tests to determine the quality of the die, and also why some people get chips that overclock amazing, and some get crap luck.


----------



## Nuckles56 (Jul 3, 2017)

R-T-B said:


> Are dragon teeth silicon?
> 
> That's kinda cool.


That's why he's toothless, because all his teeth were taken to make GPUs for the current mining boom


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Jul 3, 2017)

you all can take the silicon die out of its casing (kind of) just have a lot of heat and 36 hours of epoxy sanding (includes 24 hour wait) and  some water, plastic sheeting


----------



## R-T-B (Jul 3, 2017)

Steevo said:


> The die laser cuts were a thing of old, when they designed a chip with single or dual cores and it was easier to shine a laser on purpose built bridges if defects were found that cut power to certain areas of the die, or lowered the voltage to run at a maximum frequency limit, now its all done with software programming on EPROM or PROM memory on die, which is why certain motherboards could override the programmed model, core, and other configurations. Each chip gets tested either while still on the wafer or after cutting and they use either specially constructed traces through key parts of the die, or other tests to determine the quality of the die, and also why some people get chips that overclock amazing, and some get crap luck.



Actually, they started lasering off die sections precisely to prevent bios mods that enabled additional shaders on Radeon X800 series I think, so it's really the other way around.  That was the earliest I remember them lasering off and it was to prevent what you are describing as the "new method."

W1zzard would remember better, likely.  He did a lot of research into it back then.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 3, 2017)

Rehmanpa said:


> This stuff to fully understand exactly how everything is made,  assembled, and works really does take some kind of engineering degree. Beyond me, all i know is what's faster in games.



Electrical and Computer Engineering with VLSI, ASIC and digital systems education. Which is exactly what im going to school for.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Jul 4, 2017)

want to know whats inside your cpu?
More Entertaining









More Detailed


----------



## johnspack (Jul 4, 2017)

Boolean algebra,  all written in it!  Yes,  I took engineering,  but I still think of tribesmen going boola boola!


----------



## ozkisses (Jul 4, 2017)

johnspack said:


> Boolean algebra,  all written in it!  Yes,  I took engineering,  but I still think of tribesmen going boola boola!


I don't know what I was impressed with most, the images or the way you guys explained the magic of it.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Jul 4, 2017)

ozkisses said:


> I don't know what I was impressed with most, the images or the way you guys explained the magic of it.



 what impresses me the most, is the magic going into photo printing it on silicon


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jul 4, 2017)

I was wondering what was inside my GPU so i had a quick look


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Jul 7, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> I was wondering what was inside my GPU so i had a quick look


lol i guess its not sand afterall


----------



## Filip Georgievski (Jul 7, 2017)

Wow and i actualy thought my GPU ran on magic, and BOOM games go faster and better XD

Seriously now, i know how CPUs and GPUs came to life.
Just like babes came from storks, we all heard this tale before.
I believe CPUs came from canaries, and GPUs came from eagles.
See anything suspicious??
Anything reminds you of a bird logo on a GPU or something??
Hell i could have sworn GB had AORUS and a bird logo.


----------



## Papahyooie (Jul 7, 2017)

Seriously guys, you all are wrong. Graphics cards (and indeed most computer parts) don't run on sentient silicon, or alien technology. 

It's magic smoke. 

It's true. It's all the magic smoke inside, causing all those beautiful graphics, and calculating all those numbers. 

Don't believe me? Just look at what happens when you over clock too high, or accidentally drop your screwdriver onto the motherboard. It springs a leak and you let the smoke out. It doesn't work anymore.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Jul 7, 2017)

Papahyooie said:


> Seriously guys, you all are wrong. Graphics cards (and indeed most computer parts) don't run on sentient silicon, or alien technology.
> 
> It's magic smoke.
> 
> ...


and you sir are puffing the magic dragon


----------



## dorsetknob (Jul 7, 2017)

Your all wrong
Since Roswell in 1947 Alien Tech called nanite robots has been used.
Nanites robots push nanite scaled wheelbarrows full of pixels around the inside of chips
when two or more Nanites robots crash their wheelbarrows into each other you get a BSOD.


----------



## Sasqui (Jul 7, 2017)

T4C Fantasy said:


> 16nm FinFET Layout



Vey cool  Out of curiosity, I looked up Finfet vs. Tri Gate (intels tech) and found this:  http://semiengineering.com/finfet-vs-tri-gate/


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Jul 14, 2017)




----------



## londiste (Jul 16, 2017)

R-T-B said:


> Actually, they started lasering off die sections precisely to prevent bios mods that enabled additional shaders on Radeon X800 series I think, so it's really the other way around.  That was the earliest I remember them lasering off and it was to prevent what you are describing as the "new method.


earlier than that. i myself had a 9500 modified to 9700 ( \o/ ) and there were similar opportunities before that.
there was nothing new about the technology even then, at one point the benefit started to outweigh the trouble and cost of laser cutting.
these days, disabled parts of chips are mostly laser cut, with few exceptions.



MxPhenom 216 said:


> Electrical and Computer Engineering with VLSI, ASIC and digital systems education. Which is exactly what im going to school for.


and once you finish you realize that you have high-level knowledge of all this but still couldn't explain in enough detail how a chip is built. 
at least that's the way i feel. i went for more of the computer engineering side of things though.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 17, 2017)

londiste said:


> earlier than that. i myself had a 9500 modified to 9700 ( \o/ ) and there were similar opportunities before that.
> there was nothing new about the technology even then, at one point the benefit started to outweigh the trouble and cost of laser cutting.
> these days, disabled parts of chips are mostly laser cut, with few exceptions.
> 
> ...



I am going for Electrical Engineering with Computer Engineering focus. We will see once I finish. A lot of information on how they are built seem to be covered in the Electronic Materials class ill be taking this coming semester. Considering itll go into detail on the doping process and holes, and what that does to silicon and its characteristics as a semiconductor.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jul 21, 2017)

so fridays here and ive found a little nugget of wtf

during my 480 to Rx580 conversioning i had this happen twice ,i only got one screeny but still its a hot tasty wtf , and while the card didnt work and i considered it a bad flash (taking another flash to fix , its still weird) 

what indeed is inside


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Sep 2, 2017)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> View attachment 90374 so fridays here and ive found a little nugget of wtf
> 
> during my 480 to Rx580 conversioning i had this happen twice ,i only got one screeny but still its a hot tasty wtf , and while the card didnt work and i considered it a bad flash (taking another flash to fix , its still weird)
> 
> what indeed is inside



strange, how would that even happen


----------



## jboydgolfer (Sep 2, 2017)

i KNOW whats inside My GPU. Tiny Dorito's Crumbs, Pubes, dust, skin flakes, and Spider carcasses


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Sep 2, 2017)

T4C Fantasy said:


> strange, how would that even happen


Don't know mate but thats an unadulterated image on my whole families life, probably a missread ,it was a bad flash ie it didn't work right or at all tbh.
2304 shaders in 36 compute units equals 64 ,a nice round number all good.
4096 if divided by 64 would be 64 compute units a surely not number.
Most chip makers now incorporate a loss policy in their chip design but that would be something else.
I did often wonder since if amd made polaris to really shine but found it to be too low yeild or power hungry in full config , and not competitive with nvidias offering , given they were busy at the time it would have made sense to try it , especially on a new node too but im speculating on a probable missread.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Sep 2, 2017)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> Don't know mate but thats an unadulterated image on my whole families life, probably a missread ,it was a bad flash ie it didn't work right or at all tbh.
> 2304 shaders in 36 compute units equals 64 ,a nice round number all good.
> 4096 if divided by 64 would be 64 compute units a surely not number.
> Most chip makers now incorporate a loss policy in their chip design but that would be something else.
> I did often wonder since if amd made polaris to really shine but found it to be too low yeild or power hungry in full config , and not competitive with nvidias offering , given they were busy at the time it would have made sense to try it , especially on a new node too but im speculating on a probable missread.


hahahahah LOL


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Sep 2, 2017)

T4C Fantasy said:


> hahahahah LOL



Your point.
I did say its a likely missread, im good enough at paintshop sure but I've also seen many missread bits of shit in all types of software , and yes even gpuz gets it wrong sometimes.
At the moment it says my vegas core voltage is 1.35 coincidentally the voltage the hbm runs at , not the core.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Sep 10, 2017)

is there anything smaller than a transistor that has been pictured inside a chip?


----------



## lyndonguitar (Sep 12, 2017)

I studied these kind of stuffs in Electronics Engineering School but every time I see things like these it still amazes me... and even though I studied electronics, I get the basic concepts and the laws of physics/chemistry taking place on how these processes work. still, to design something like these, to manufacture, to design the manufacture, to do everything perfectly, at very small scale, so we can just all play games at 4k or 144FPS is UNREAL. 

"standing in the shoulders" of giants is a real thing. Not one person could have come up with these kind of stuff in a single lifetime alone. It requires years of research, practice, and techniques, from many different people and in order to do something like this and improve/upgrade it as time passes. Although sometimes they do milk the technologies indeed so they can get max profit


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Sep 29, 2017)

lyndonguitar said:


> I studied these kind of stuffs in Electronics Engineering School but every time I see things like these it still amazes me... and even though I studied electronics, I get the basic concepts and the laws of physics/chemistry taking place on how these processes work. still, to design something like these, to manufacture, to design the manufacture, to do everything perfectly, at very small scale, so we can just all play games at 4k or 144FPS is UNREAL.
> 
> "standing in the shoulders" of giants is a real thing. Not one person could have come up with these kind of stuff in a single lifetime alone. It requires years of research, practice, and techniques, from many different people and in order to do something like this and improve/upgrade it as time passes. Although sometimes they do milk the technologies indeed so they can get max profit


i wish to know if there is a pic of anything smaller than a transistor in a chip.


----------



## BiggieShady (Sep 29, 2017)

T4C Fantasy said:


> i wish to know if there is a pic of anything smaller than a transistor in a chip.


You mean like part of a FinFet transistor, source or drain fin and the gate?




In this one that shows zoomed-in top point of the fin, you can even see silicon atoms in a 70 degree grid/lattice:



all images are made 5 years ago, mind you - there should be more advanced imagery out there


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Sep 29, 2017)

BiggieShady said:


> You mean like part of a FinFet transistor, source or drain fin and the gate?
> View attachment 92578
> In this one that shows zoomed-in top point of the fin, you can even see silicon atoms in a 70 degree grid/lattice:
> View attachment 92579
> all images are made 5 years ago, mind you - there should be more advanced imagery out there


Would need whats inside a transistor like atoms etc 16nm


----------



## BiggieShady (Sep 29, 2017)

T4C Fantasy said:


> Would need whats inside a transistor like atoms etc 16nm


It would look the same only more compressed ... see these yellow/blue/red arrows on the top image that show distances like pitch, fin width, gate length ... only those distances would be lower, pitch would be 16nm
Too bad these images are part of the researches that happen few times in a decade, not something updated regularly


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Mar 7, 2018)

BiggieShady said:


> It would look the same only more compressed ... see these yellow/blue/red arrows on the top image that show distances like pitch, fin width, gate length ... only those distances would be lower, pitch would be 16nm
> Too bad these images are part of the researches that happen few times in a decade, not something updated regularly


yes they should be updated regularly.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Apr 14, 2018)

I should try this on a 27 inch 1440p monitor next


----------



## yotano211 (Apr 14, 2018)

My friends gpu is made of dog hair and dust.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Dec 23, 2018)

this process has always amazed me


----------



## Athlonite (Dec 23, 2018)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> I was wondering what was inside my GPU so i had a quick look




AHHHHaHaHa  thanks dude just about spat coffee all over my screen


----------



## INSTG8R (Dec 23, 2018)

Not the internals but here’s my naked Vega Nitro+


----------



## king of swag187 (Dec 23, 2018)

You're telling me they aren't made of pixie dust?


----------



## biffzinker (Dec 23, 2018)

king of swag187 said:


> You're telling me they aren't made of pixie dust?


Considering how small transistors have become and Turing's transistor count is 18.6 billion for the 2080 Ti. It might as well be made of pixie dust.


----------



## Nuke Dukem (Dec 23, 2018)

king of swag187 said:


> You're telling me they aren't made of pixie dust?



Nope. But I hear it's a new nano-substance called pixel dust 

But jokes aside, nice images in the thread


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Apr 8, 2019)

this is what these pieces of the die mean.

i put link to it on main post (Marked Die)


----------

